# stay portugal as a tourist after a residence permit



## gkcnn (Nov 21, 2011)

I am erasmus student in Portugal. My residence permit will end July 1
I'm not a member of the European countries. 
I have a green-private-passport. 
As a rule I have the right to remain 90 days within 6 months as a tourist.
I don't need tourist visa.
I used a student visa. and I'm going to live in Portugal with residence permit until July 1.
Can I stay in Portugal than 2 months as a tourist after the residence permit finish ?


----------

